# Meine "kleine Pfütze" will ein Schwimmteich werden :)



## sophie2002 (21. Feb. 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

ich hatte letzten Sommer bereits meine „kleine Pfütze“ vorgestellt.
Zwischenzeitlich habe ich beschlossen, diese „platt“ zu machen und stattdessen einen Schwimmteich zu bauen.

Bin bereits fleißig am planen und kann schon mal folgende Eckdaten bereit stellen:
Schwimmbereich 6 x 3 m – Tiefe ? – abgetrennt mit einer Holzkonstruktion aus Tanne (auf der Folie).
Rund um den Schwimmbereich (die zwei langen und eine kurze Seite) ein bepflanzter Regenerationsbreich – von ca.  1 - 2 m Breite zum Rand hin ansteigend. Evtl. noch ein Klärbecken (falls es das begrenzte Platzangebot zulässt).
Bei der Technik, die sich mir immer noch nicht zu 100 % erschlossen hat (Frau halt ), habe ich zunächst geplant: Rundskimmer, Pumpe (Schwerkraft) im Schacht (evtl. noch Vorfilter) und Durchströmung der Kiesflächen per Drainagerohre (z.B. von Ralf Glenk), Rückfluss in den Teich über Quellstein oder Wasserfall (falls das Klärbecken realisierbar ist).

Ich hoffe, soweit einigermaßen verständlich.

Nun habe ich folgende Fragen (und viele weitere werden wohl noch folgen  
1) wie tief sollte der Schwimmbereich mindestens sein. Würden 1,40 m reichen? Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich ein Zwerglein mit 1,57 ½ m bin (ja, auf den halben cm lege ich schon Wert *g*).
Oder sollte ich lieber tiefer buddeln und ein Podest in meiner Stehhöhe anstreben?
1) ich nehme als Abdichtung eine schwarze PVC Folie. Kann ich, da ich am Boden des Schwimmbereiches gerne eine sandfarbene Folie hätte, diese direkt AUF die schwarze Folie legen (punktuell kleben oder außen am Holzrahmen befestigen)? Ginge das? 
2) Wie groß sollte ein Klärbecken bei meinen Dimensionen sein? Platz hierfür wäre nur an einer der kurzen Seiten also ca. 5 x 2 m. Würde das Sinn machen?

Ich danke schon vorab mal für Antworten und Anregungen.

Doris


----------



## Sponsor (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Meine "kleine Pfütze" will ein Schwimmteich werden *

Technik würde ich ergänzen, Rückspülung im Schacht, zwingend um das System entlasten zu können. Statt Dränagerohre (ist nicht mehr aktuell hat man vor 20 Jahren im Profibau mal eingesetzt) würde ich gezielter Verteilen mit Verteilrohren, Platten oder einem durchgehenden Verteilboden, diese Maßnahme verbessert die Wasserverteilung im Kiesfilter erheblich und bringt mehr Sicherheit. Abgrenzung Schwimmbereich zum Pflanzbereich, als Holzkasten würde ich __ Douglasie oder Lärche nehmen, Tanne hrzt wesentlich stärker und splittert mehr, das kann sehr unangenehm werden. 

1,40 m kan man machen funktioniert auch sehr gut, aber nciht mit jedem System, Glenk empfielt meine ich tiefer. Aber das liegt auch am reinen Kiesfilter.

Größe Filterbereich, von - bis, das liegt am System, sowohl am Verteilsystem als auch am Substrat das als Reingungsgrundstoff diene soll.  reiner Kiesfilter mit Dränagerohr besser 35 - 40 % der Gesamtfläche, Filterkörper mit Kies und Zeolithen als Filtergranulat plus gezielter Verteiltechnik 5 - 10% der Gesamtfläche.

Folie würde ich eine EPDM statt der schwarzen PVC verwenden, einfacher Grund diese ist weicher und legt sich wesentlich geschickter an den Holzrahmen und stört dann nicht so sehr beim Verfüllen  wie eine PVC Folie, auf die untere Foilie ein dünnes Vlies, 50-100gr. dann die farbliche Folie als Optik dann den Holrahmen direkt drauf, durch das Gewicht des Holrahmenes bleibt die "optische Folie liegen, da muß man nichts mehr festmachen.


----------



## sophie2002 (21. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Meine "kleine Pfütze" will ein Schwimmteich werden *

Hallo – und danke für die schnelle Antwort. 
Hilfe, jetzt dachte ich, ich hätte schon alles was mit Teich und Technik zu tun hat gelesen (ob ich alles kapiert habe, ist eine andere Sache),  aber was du da schreibst, habe ich ja noch nie gehört. Was meinst du mit „Verteilrohren, Platten oder einem durchgehenden Verteilboden….“  ????????? 
Bezüglich des Substrates möchte ich bei Kies bleiben, ich habe damit gute Erfahrungen gemacht. Mein Teich hatte durchwegs klares Wasser – und das obwohl die Bepflanzung wirklich eher spärlich und lediglich eine Pumpe mit Quellstein in Betrieb war.  Bezüglich Zeolith teilen sich die Meinungen ja auch gewaltig.

Tja, die Sache mit dem Holz. Gib mal bei Google „Tanne im Wasserbau“ ein. Mir wurde das auch von einem Sägewerkbesitzer, der ausschließlich mit Tanne arbeitet,  wärmstens empfohlen. Wichtig ist nur, dass das Holz permanent unter Wasser ist und dass man frisch geschlagenes Holz verwendet. Bei Lärche hat man mir abgeraten, da die ausbluten und das Wasser braun färben kann. Trotzdem Danke für den Hinweis.

Das mit der Folie wäre klasse, da würde ich mir das Anschweißen ersparen. EPDM wäre mir eh lieber, aber da es die nur in schwarz gibt (oder hab ich wieder was verpasst?)  und die sandfarbene in PVC frage ich mich, ob sich die Materialien vertragen oder ob es da Probleme geben könnte. Ohje, Fragen über Fragen!

Wegen dem Filterbereich: . Wie tief sollte ein abgetrenntes Klärbecken sein?  Auf vielen Fotos sehe ich, dass das Klärbecken ÜBER dem Teichniveau ist – hat das einen besonderen Grund oder macht man das nur wenn man einen Wasserfall möchte?
Danke und lieben Gruß


----------



## buzzi (22. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Meine "kleine Pfütze" will ein Schwimmteich werden *

Moin,

wir haben EPDM- Folie verlegt und hatten den selben Gedankengang - ein schwarzes Loch ist eben nicht so schön. Also sandfarbene PVC-Folie gekauft und am Grund mit INNOTEC Adheseal punktuell festgeklebt, fertig.

Gruß
buzzi


----------



## Sponsor (22. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Meine "kleine Pfütze" will ein Schwimmteich werden *

Bezüglich Materialverträglichkeit gibt es eigentlich keine Bedenken, aber ich hatte eine Zwischenlage Vliese zwischen der beiden Folien vorgeschlagen um die Materialverträglichkeit hundertprozent zu garantieren und man erhält eine Lage damit sich die beiden Folien gegeneinander bewegen können, ob es notwendig ist ??? aber sicher icst sicher!

Die Verteilrohre, Platten oder Verteilboden verwenden die meisten Profis, die Pool for Nature Leuite haben z.B. diesen Boden als Endkunde erhält man diese Teile am besten über den Fachhandel: Viritec , Glenk und und und.

Kies hat halt den Nachteil das dieser eien geringe Oberfläche hat und somit weniger Mikroorganismen pro m³ Filteraufbau dort leben können, deshalb muß´dann der Filter größer und tiefer als bei einem beispielsweise Zeolithe-Filter. Ich weiß zu Zeolithe gibt es gegenteilige Meinunegn, aber Zeolithe exakt und richtige eingesetzt ist als Grundlage für den Aufbau eines effektive Mikroorganismenfilms unschlagbar. Auch durch den Ammoniumspeicher, denn ohne Stickstoff funktioniert auch kein Mikrobenaufbau.

Wie gesagt diesr nmuß richtig verwendet und gepflegt werden, dann hält dieser unendlich und ist unschlagbar, leider ist das MAterial in der Vergangenheit immer als Wundermittel angepriesen, dann oft falsch eingesetzt worden und hat dann gar keinen oder hier und da auch einen negativen Effekt gehabt. 

Das Klärbecken über dem Schwimmniveau hat den Vorteil das Algen die möglicherweise im Filterbereich mal auftreten einfacher im Filterbecken festgehalten werden können und es bietet sich die Möglichkeit den Filterbereich komplett aufzukiesen um die Pflege zu erleichtern.


----------



## sophie2002 (23. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Meine "kleine Pfütze" will ein Schwimmteich werden *



buzzi schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> wir haben EPDM- Folie verlegt und hatten den selben Gedankengang - ein schwarzes Loch ist eben nicht so schön. Also sandfarbene PVC-Folie gekauft und am Grund mit INNOTEC Adheseal punktuell festgeklebt, fertig.
> 
> ...



Vielen Dank Buzzi - werde das mit der sandfarbenen Folie auf jeden Fall machen.
Dein Teich sieht toll aus


----------



## sophie2002 (23. Feb. 2013)

*AW: Meine "kleine Pfütze" will ein Schwimmteich werden *

@ Sponsor: vielen Dank für Deinen Ausführungen. Werde mich also mit dem Thema Klärbereich, Substrat ect.  nochmal ausführlich beschäftigen.
Mahaaannn .... dieses Thema ist wirklich undendlich 

Ich werde die Tage mal eine Skizze und Fotos von meinem jetzigen Teich einstellen.

Wünsche ein schönes Wochenende ,..... 
Doris


----------

